# Lizard ID please



## smigga (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi guys,
I was just over a friends house and they had this dragon, but didn't know what sort it is. I thought maybe Painted Dragon but could someone with more knowledge than I, give a definitive answer?
Cheers,
Smig


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like a _Ctenophorus_ sp..


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 28, 2011)

you could ask your friend... lol
he might know...


----------



## jinin (Apr 28, 2011)

Painted Dragon.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 28, 2011)

umm so if they dont know how did they put it on there permit ???????


----------



## monitordude (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe a military dragon species female


----------



## Bushman (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you crop the background out and post the highest resolution possible?
If not you may have to answer some questions to get a positive ID. Can you examine the specimen?

It looks like a juvenile or female, so colours and patterns are subdued.

Does it have a row of enlarged scales curving under each eye? (_Ctenophorus sp._)
Does it have small pale tubercles scattered on its flanks?

Can you tell us where was it found, as this will certainly help?


----------



## jinin (Apr 28, 2011)

To me it looks like a Female Ctenophorus Pictus.


----------



## smigga (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got them to send me some close up pics as i dont know how to crop and increase resolution.










Bushman said:


> Can you crop the background out and post the highest resolution possible?
> If not you may have to answer some questions to get a positive ID. Can you examine the specimen?
> 
> It looks like a juvenile or female, so colours and patterns are subdued.
> ...



It was found in the Adelaide Hills


----------



## monitordude (Apr 28, 2011)

jinin said:


> To me it looks like a Female Ctenophorus Pictus.


 
Yeh but it's head looks to pointed in the pics, I know you keep/kept them, and so have I, its patterning looks to dull as well, but could be different location.
The tank it looks like he's being kept in by the looks of it is one of those 1 foot cubes with the fake rock bottom with the built in hide, which is way to small for a dragon that active, and it he dose'nt know the species then it probably is not licensed?.

Sorry first pic was a bit misleading to me with those close up pics it definaterly looks more like a juvie C. Pictus


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like it could use a feed...


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 28, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Looks like it could use a feed...


That's what I was going to say... skinny little thing


----------



## Rocket (Apr 28, 2011)

Juvenile _Ctenophorus decresii_.


----------



## eipper (Apr 28, 2011)

Rocket is spot on young Tawny Dragon


----------



## longirostris (Apr 29, 2011)

Definately a juvenile Tawny Crevice Dragon. The species is quite common in the Adelaide Hills so say my contacts over that way.


----------



## Jk888 (May 6, 2011)

jinin said:


> Painted Dragon.


 
no lol


----------



## lazylizzy (May 6, 2011)

wild dragons probly wouldnt make good pets.. they just 'play dead' when picked up n stressed IMO. tell him to get a beardy


----------



## souldoubt (May 6, 2011)

By the looks of him you should probably give them some advice on diet, and might also be worthwhile mentioning UVB or giving them a caresheet if theyre not going to release it


----------



## sookie (May 7, 2011)

i have never seen one,but then i have never gone actually looking before either.very cute little dude.i love dragons of all types,just something about their grumpy looks.and yeh,somebody make that dude a sandwich.


----------

